# Cromer Lodge/Lord's Tavern, Stockton on Tees



## pinkzpix (Sep 9, 2008)

Another once great building gone, it had been boarded up for quite a while with the promise of renovation (conversion to apartments supposedly), but guess the credit crunch, along with the fact it was being used by druggies, has led to its demise 

I believe it started life as a private residence but can't seem to find any info, although I'm sure I did find something a while back. Anyway, I know it was used for offices by the local council in the early 80s before becoming quite a posh restaurant and pub in the later 80s (complete with original new york train carriage as a diner!) and then declining to quite a rough place more recently, pix below 'borrowed' from the council website....

















These were the first pics I got, just after they started the demolition....











I think the security guard was feeling a bit lonely so managed to blag my way inside...














































There had also been living quarters upstairs but they were really trashed and/or wrecked by the rain coming through the dodgy roof...





















Went past again a week or so later expecting just a pile of rubble but part of it was still standing, although the insides had been stripped bare...but it all just ended up in the skip apparently
















This was the last photo I got, yet another week later. Found it funny that the uprights which supported the conservatory were still standing...






Today there is just a pile of rubble waiting to be cleared, but there was also a police car and ambulance outside so maybe the building got its final bit of revenge...


----------



## Neosea (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool photo's thanks.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 10, 2008)

Love that stained-glass panelling beneath the ceiling lighting (or skylight?) and the wooden bar area. Good report.


----------

